# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Desmistificar calhas de LEDs

## Baltasar Parreira

_Para começar quero salientar que este post em nada tem o intuito de dizer mal de este ou aquele produto nomeadamente a "AquaRay AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra" da TMC pois irá ser referenciada como exemplo para justificar algumas características atendendo a ser uma das calhas recente mais conhecidas no nosso mercado a preço considerável acessível embora alto para o que é, na minha opinião._

*Espero que ao lerem este post fiquem com uma boa ideia e possam facilmente identificar alguns aspectos menos correctos que os fabricantes colocam nas embalagens e publicidade das mesmas, para alem de esclarecer uma vez por todas o mito que existe ainda sobre este tipo de iluminação para aquários.
Não falando que como todos já sabem usando este tipo de iluminação terão um consumo de electricidade mais baixo possível e pelo menos até 10 anos não precisam de substituir qualquer lâmpada resultando num custo mais elevado inicial mas rapidamente contrabalançado em pouco tempo.* 

*1-* Não podemos comparar a potencia (watts) de um LED com a mesma potencia de outro tipo de iluminação, mas podemos +/- ver a coisa no seguinte prisma, uma vulgar lâmpada antiga incandescente poderia produzir 10-15 lumens p/W e já uma de halogéneo mais recente pode ir aos 20 lumens p/W, ora os LEDs já andam na casa dos 20 lumens para cima actualmente.
Sendo assim podemos dizer vulgarmente que a potencia LED é +/- 3, 4 ou mais vezes superior a mesma potencia noutro tipo de iluminação.
Neste quadro podem ver para os LEDs que vulgarmente trabalho de 5W o branco tipicamente produz 200 lumens, tendo um valor mínimo de 129.5 lumens (linha sublinhada a azul).




*2-* Tirando os LEDs brancos todos os outros das restantes cores não se identificam pela sua temperatura de cor (medido em Kelvin's), mas sim por comprimento de onda (medido em nanómetros), logo será vulgar e nunca mais que isto ter um LED branco com uma máximo de 10000K geralmente considerado como "Cool White" ou "Bright White" e ter um azul com 455nm ou 460nm como podem ver também neste outro quadro exemplo mais uma vez para LEDs de 5W:




*3-* O verdadeiro actinico de 420nm, aqui os LEDs falham um pouco pois não existe nenhum LED que dê luz com este comprimento de onda, mas sim muito perto dai que ao comprar LEDs azuis convém procurar um que tenha o valor mais baixo e perto dos 420nm, normalmente estes valores encontram-se nos LEDs chamados de "Royal Blue" ou "Dental". Podem ver aqui outro quadro exemplo de um Royal Blue de 5W.




*4-* UV (Ultravioletas, compriemnto de onda de 400nm para baixo) sim ou não? Embora todos saibamos que o UV é nocivo para os corais pois queima-os e começam a descolorar dai que os maiores fabricantes de calhas principalmente com lâmpadas HQI tem vidros especiais que filtram a maior ou totalidade dos UV's gerados pelas lâmpadas,  o LED não tem este problema pois não produz qualquer espectro de UV a não ser usando LEDs UV mesmo. Há quem use e tenha calhas com LEDs UV, confesso nesta área não fiz experiencias nenhumas, os LEDs UV tem uma potencia muito fraca comparando com outros tipos de iluminação que geram UV logo não queima facilmente os corais, mas varias informações que li ninguém mostrou grande vantagem em usar, somente mesmo em termos de termos uma cor mais a atirar para o violeta visualmente ou seja alterando um pouco o aspecto normal de um aquário que tenha uma luz e cores perto da iluminação pelo verdadeiro sol nos locais onde habitam as espécies que temos.


*5-* Dispersão da luz, aqui os LEDs ao contrario de outro tipo de iluminação tem um ângulo muito fechado e devido ainda mais as lentes usadas para que o feixe de luz seja mais concentrado e consiga penetrar na coluna da agua e iluminar correctamente um fundo de aquário temos geralmente valores de 30º a 50º graus se quisermos ter bons resultados, facto este que gera o inconveniente de ter que ter maior numero de LEDs lado a lado de forma a cobrir a mesma área ao contrario de outro tipo de iluminação.


*6-*  Criar calhas com arrays de LEDs ou em linha? Sendo em linha colocar LEDs de cores intercalados ou somente em cada linha todos da mesma cor?
Bem para estas perguntas e pela varias experiencias que tive tiro esta conclusão principalmente devido as características dos LEDs focada no ponto anterior.

Arrays se for um único e grande que cubra a área total que se pretenda do aquário tudo bem, caso contrario gera dois problemas:

      - Tem de se colocar muitos arrays e bem juntos lado a lado para evitar ter o efeito "pente" (ora luz, ora sombra) como exemplificado nesta foto em que esta calha cria 5 colunas verticais de sombra como podem notar:



      - Para solucionar o problema anterior temos que colocar a calha mais alta até ao ponto que devido a abertura do ângulo se chega a uma determinada distancia que os feixes de luz já estarão a cruzar-se ou muito perto um dos outros eliminando assim as sombras entre cada array, pecando na qualidade da luz sendo esta mais fraca no fundo do aquário devido a elevada distancia da calha.

Linhas de LEDs ao comprimento do aquário parece ser a solução com relação qualidade de luz preenchimento da superfície do fundo a iluminar mais correcta, mas atenção intercalar LEDs ora azuis ora brancos vamos voltar a ter o efeito "pente" de novo e desta vez temos ora fundo só azul ora só branco devido a direccionalidade da luz do LED.

*Conclusão final com exemplo calha da TMC.*
Após estes factores fundamentais sobre LEDs e se agarrarmos a informação técnica da "AquaRay AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra" da TMC que podem ver aqui:



Quando se referem que o espectro de luz vai de 14000K a 50000K leva-me a pensar que produz uma luz demasiado azulada, pois os 10000K como referencia é o mais indicado com a mistura do azul para subir um pouco claro, não falando que se referem também que o comprimento de onda desta calha vai de 405nm a 750nm, ok os 750nm esta um pouco correcto pois é perto do limite da luz visível branca embora a referencia costume ser nos 700nm, mas para baixo os 405nm já me parece um pouco estranho pois a única forma de ter esse comprimento de onda e usar LEDs UV que tem uma curva de valores geralmente de 390nm a 410nm. Mais conclusivo ainda será que nitidamente ao olharmos e também documentado no site deles esta calha tem 10 x LEDs CREE X-RE Q+, sendo 7 brancos e 3 azuis como podem ver aqui nesta imagem e no site oficial (TMC: Aquarium Products - AquaRay AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra Lighting Tile):

(foto retirada do site da marca)


Mais ainda sabendo que usam os LEDs da CREE e vendo informação oficial dos mesmo nada bate certo com as características documentadas pela TMC, não existe nenhuma versão de LED CREE X-RE Q+ com os comprimentos de onda ou Kelvins anunciados como podem ver aqui no PDF dos LEDs e neste quadro resumido:



Sendo assim e baseado nos factos do fabricante CREE leva-me a concluir que os 7 LEDs brancos são os "Cool White" que vão ate 10000K e não 14000K como anunciado e os 3 azuis serão os "Royal Blue" que são os com comprimento de onda mais baixo possível na marca ou seja 450nm e nunca 405nm como também anunciado, a não ser que a CREE tenha fabricado algo especifico só para a TMC não comercializado para mais ninguém, que não me parece também, mas são livres de tirar as vossas conclusões e até fica aqui o link da pagina oficial da CREE:

CREE | XLamp XR-E LEDs, leading the revolution in lighting



*Espero ter ajudado com estas informações para que toda a gente possa construir as suas próprias calhas ou quando comprarem já feitas saberem pelo menos melhor identificar o que vão comprar e os resultados que vão ter.
Peço desculpa por alguma informação que possa estar menos correcta e aceito comentários ou sugestões.
Em breve e a medida que tiver mais fotos ou informações importantes de outros testes/exemplos irei actualizando este post.*

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

muito boa explicação  :Wink:  tirei muitas duvidas com este post...  :yb677: 

Pedro

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> muito boa explicação  tirei muitas duvidas com este post...


Eu ainda fiquei com mais duvidas  :Coradoeolhos: 

Baltasar, muito bom post. Bom reparo nos comprimentos de onda, que em nada batem certo com os publicitados pela TMC e pela CREE. Mas o que me mete mais confusão são mesmo as potencias. 

De alguma maneira, a calha consegue produzir 20.000 lumens com 7 leds brancos e 3 azuis. Ora como o consumo total são 30W segundo a TMC, temos 3W por LED. São portanto LEDs de 3W e não de 5W. 

Mesmo aceitando os 200 lumens maximos por LED, teriamos no maximo 7x200 + 3*210 que dá uns impressionantes 2030 Lumens por calha  :Coradoeolhos:  Será um erro tipográfico anunciarem 20000? Aparentemente têm um zero a mais no numero de lumens  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Atenção que o que eles se referem para 20000 são LUX e não Lumens, os LUX's não são directamente proporcionais aos Lumens pois têm em conta a área do "footprint" de uma lâmpada em metros quadrados sendo calculados usando esta formula:

lux (= lumens/m2)

Exemplo: Uma lâmpada fluorescente que produza 1000 Lumens numa cozinha com uma área de 1m2 daria 1000 LUX's, mas se essa cozinha tiver 10m2 então teríamos só 100 LUX's.

Logo no teu calculo que dá 2030 Lumens por calha seria 2030 LUX num "footprint" de 1m2, sendo que os 20000 LUX que referem pode ser para o quadradinho pequeno que aquilo é pois certamente gera um "footprint" muito inferior até a 0,5m2 e assim sobe os LUX's ...eheheh não fiz as contas ao certo...  :SbSourire2: , logo até poderá estar certo ai.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Tens razão  :Coradoeolhos:  Acho que meteram em Lux para parecer mais... A mim enganaram-me  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mas 2000 lumens é mesmo muito pouco. Ja montei 20 Leds de 100 lumens num nano e não é suficiente, nem para um nano de 100L. Diria que pelo menos era necessário do dobro, ou seja, precisava de duas AquaRay para um nano de 100L...

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Muito bem baltasar espero que este post não morra. Tá exelente o teu post os meus parabens e continua.

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas, e bom post.

Agora, não é possível que a TMC tenha chegado a um acordo para se fabricarem uns Led's exclusivamente para eles, com as especificações que a TMC quer ??

Ponho esta pergunta, pois em conversa com a TMC sobre os Led's, foi referido isso, e creio que é possível, pois falamos de uma Multinacional que move milhões. Creio que não iam arriscar a divulgar um produto que fosse gato pot lebre. 

É apenas mais uma hipotese a considerar.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Baltasar,

Os meus parabéns, excelente análise.

Fiquei com uma dúvida, parece-me que para além da intensidade da luz (já referida) a questão do espectro de luz é ainda mais importante.

Com outros tipos de lâmpadas (HQI e T5) os diagramas de intensidade em função do comprimento de onda são contínuos e com picos associados as temperaturas de cor de referência da lâmpada, exemplo uma HQI de 14.000K tem de facto um pico de intensidade próximo do azul. Já no exemplo que deste da Aquabeam 1000, penso ser difícil que com led's brancos com temperaturas de cor entre os 4.100 e 10.000K (com média de 5.500k) e azuis com muito menor intensidade obter uma luz branca e homogénea com um mínimo de 14.000k. Estarei a interpretar mal ? Estamos de facto a falar de led's fabricados especificamente para a TMC ?

Obrigado,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Diogo Matias

Não creio que a TMC esteja a enganar ninguém... no entanto também tenho a certeza que se estão a aproveitar da escassez de conhecimento do publico em geral!

Quanto ao facto de afirmarem que a luz emitida tem um comprimento de onda de 405nm a 750nm, creio que não terão dito mentira nenhuma... reparem que a descrição dos Cree é de que o "_comprimento de onda dominante_" dos Royal Blue se situa entre os 450 e 465 nm. Com isto afirmam que a zona onde predominantemente emitam luz (talvez 90% da emissão total de luz) é de 450 a 465 nm, mas facilmente podem ter uma fracção na ordem dos poucos pontos percentuais a emitir na zona dos 405 nm. O mesmo se verifica para os "Cool White", como pode ser visível no link para o PDF do primeiro post. 

A referencia que eles fazem de capacidade de iluminação é qualquer coisa como 200-300 cm^2, o que implicaria usar uma calha destas para cada área de 10x30... para um aquário de 100x30 necessitariamos de 10 calhas destas... um investimento avultado!!

No entanto pode ser um aceitável investimento para nanoreefs... embora me parece que já estão a aparecer soluções muito mais económicas/potentes que as da TMC.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim o que dizes está correcto o pico de qualquer LED "Royal Blue" anda na casa dos 440nm a 465nm +/- e por sua vez fora desse pico abrange os valores ao lado quer para cima quer para baixo, mas numa intensidade mínima que se pode considerar insignificante ou praticamente nulo mesmo, principalmente no caso do valor de 405nm.

Podem ver aqui no gráfico retirado do PDF técnico da CREE para os "Royal Blue" X-RE anunciados pela TMC, que realmente perto dos 405nm até pelo menos 425nm (metade da área dos 400nm aos 2450nm) a emissão será nada praticamente:




Para mim quando se fala que esta ou aquela lâmpada tem espectro de X a Y acho que o que conta e esse X e Y ser real e nao de valores 0,0001... eheheh  :SbSourire:

----------


## Diogo Matias

Parece que se trata de uma questão de "sinceridade". Nenhuma das marcas está a dizer mentira, mas a Cree é mais amiga do cliente que a TMC, uma vez que refere os valores "úteis" e não os valores absolutos...

Verifica-se a mesma coisa com a questão dos 50.000K... essa deverá ser a temperatura de cor máxima obtida com o uso do controlador e talvez ligando apenas os leds azuis...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bom tópico e escelente informação.

Parabéns Baltasar!  :yb677: 

Uma coisa que não percebi bem, para lá das questões mais técnicas de comprimentos de onda e temperaturas de cor, é a potência!

Estes Leds que falas têm 5W, mas os que a TMC usa, os Cree, são de 3W e em tudo o que são DYI e mesmo calhas de compra, toda a gente fala em leds de 3W...

Porque estes serem de 5W? Alguma vantagem/desvantagem?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ao terem mais watts tem mais lumens, na altura estes eram mais potentes em termos de lumens mesmo.

Talvez hoje com a evolução haja outras marcas que tenham os mesmo lumens com menos watts, ou seja a relação watt/lumen é superior o que da origem a menor consumo para a mesma luz.

Continuo a preferir os Prolight em virtude de serem da fácil aplicação devido aos suportes e lentes eficazes e baratos comparativamente com as outras marcas.

Também as suas características eléctricas que me permitem mais facilmente calcular a voltagem para a sua alimentação em função de X numero de leds, não falando que a relação que tenho com o fabricante me permite escolher o BIN (código de fabricação) deles e assim ter 100% correcto os Kelvins e comprimentos de onda que necessito dentro dos fabricados.

Normalmente os locais de venda de leds deste género só dizem se é "white" ou "warm white" (mais amarelado), mas mesmo em cada um destes existem N temperaturas de cor tal como nas lâmpadas convencionais, se misturar-mos vários tipos numa iluminação a led vai-se notar visualmente devido a luz muito focalizada que eles produzem, para alem que alguns kelvins não são os mais recomendados para reef.

UPDATE: Os valores apresentados nos gráficos Prolight do inicio do post estão desactualizados hoje em dia a versão mais recente do Prolight de 5W já tem valores muito superiores para a mesma potencia, andando perto dos 390 lumens para o "white".

----------


## António Vitor

A minha experiência com leds está a começar a dar bons frutos...
corais mais vibrantes, mas coincidência ou não foi quando meti 2 t5 54w actinica.
 :Big Grin: 
os meus quase 180 W leds (maior parte xp-g cool white 42 leds versus 36 xr-e royal blue) todos a funcionar a 700 mA...sensivelmente 2 watts... por led...

não tiveram NENHUMA degradação desde maio...enquanto que as minhas t5 que meti há 2 meses tiveram...
lol

ok tenho uma calha do catano de aluminio (um grande dissipador com ventoinhas huge a arrefecer a coisa) vamos ver quanto isto vai durar...
 :Big Grin: 

A eficiência isto com os meus olhos, ainda não tive a oportunidade de medir isto de forma mais cientifica, é de 2x para as ditas t5 normais ou hqi.
tenho a mesma luz (diz a minha máquina fotografica com o obturador automatico) que tinha antes com 2 hqi de 150w e 4 t5 de 54w...

tenho boas poupanças a nivel de luz, mesmo assim, mas não tantas como estava à espera...mas foi um bom investimento.

Noto também que com as t5 actinicas, as cores melhoram muito...aliadas aos leds, só com leds, era melhor a nivel cromático (subjectivo eu sei), mas com leds e t5 ainda ficou melhor...

Claro que os meus quase 180 watts leds, poderiam dar para os meus sps....
mas não me peçam para arriscar só para tirar teimas...

Digo e confirmo, leds é melhor, muitissimo melhor na longevidade....na eficiência não será mais do que umas 2x....
minha opinião...
e é usando Leds do mais eficiente, não confundir com outros.
também não sei a comparação dos prolight nos brancos para os xp-g, mas julgo que os xp-g eram (já devem existir melhores) os mais eficientes a 1w...
disse a 1 watt...porque a eficiencia reduz-se quando aumentamos a potencia...
e mais ainda se forem mal arrefecidos...
existem variáveis que impedem os leds de trabalharem melhor...
obviamente que os cree aguentam 1 amp, e estamos a falar dos xp-g ou seja não aguentariam os 5w...

os Cree talvez não sejam os melhores leds a nivel dos azuis, aí até acho que os leds da philips lumileds já começam a ganhar...

Em relação aos leds que o Baltasar apresenta, não sei sinceramente se a Cree ou os rebels são melhores, falta valores... e com lumens ou lux nos azuis não é um valor correcto para identificarmos a luz mais eficiente no azul...que é dos espectros que os nossos olhos Vêem pior, principalmente mais junto ao UV.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

quando juntei  2 t5 54w actinica aos meus leds tb nutei corres muitos melhores esto muito satisfeito.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Vitor como disse podem existir melhores pois também não conheço tudo que por ai se fabrique no dia a dia e acredito que os Cree tenham melhor relação consumo/potencia/lumen, mas para alem das vantagens que já descrevi anteriormente imagina os prolight como sendo 3 ou mais cree num mesmo package, dai teres mais lumens num só ponto de led na calha (o mesmo que somares 3 Cree que não consegues por uns em cima dos outros ehehhe...), acho que deu para entender.

Assim com as minhas regras de distribuição calculadas (espaço de X cm entre cada led) de leds por cada calha em comprimento sei que cobro facilmente toda a superfície que quero iluminar até ao fundo sem zonas de sombra ou efeito spot precisando de menor quantidade de leds.

As primeiras calhas que montei são as minhas e para um amigo vizinho, tem cerca de 1 ano (apesar de só ter postado o DIY em Janeiro deste ano, já estavam operacionais desde fins de Setembro do ano passado, relembro o link: http://www.reefforum.net/f112/tres-calhas-diy-de-6-x-5w-leds-funcionar-19439/) e também não noto qualquer deterioração na luz apresentada. Ultimamente tenho tido ainda mais excelentes resultados pois os parâmetros que no inicio andavam ainda um pouco descontrolados estão perfeitamente estabilizados, tenho até calustreas que só tinha o esqueleto praticamente e agora começam já a aparecer cheias para fora do esqueleto ehehh.

Imagem da calaustrea:



EDIT: Eduardo e Vitor, se calhar precisamos de por mais leds azuis também ao contrario da relação quase de 1 led azul para cada 2 1/2 brancos que uso.
Vitor no teu caso não sei se tens +/- assim?!?!
Claro que a T5 actinica traz de certeza absoluta outros comprimentos de onda que um Royal Blue não tem, dando outro aspecto a cor dos corais e etc.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Aproveitando já que se fala em CREE, retirado do PDF oficial para a versão XP-G aqui: http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXP-G.pdf

aqui fica a tabela que especifica que este led alimentado a 350mA pode produzir máximo 139 lumens (no caso do BIN/GROUP R5):



Ora então permite-nos calcular +/- através desde outro gráfico também especificado no mesmo PDF que para uma alimentação a 700mA podemos ter quase o dobro de lumens, pois fica um pouco abaixo dos 200%.

Marquei um X a vermelho no ponto de intersecção:



Sendo assim um CREE XP-G (BIN R5) a 700mA dá +/- 278 lumens... ehehehe  :Coradoeolhos:  

Portanto não olhando a consumos (watts) no meu caso prefiro o Prolight pois num mesmo ponto (1 só led) consigo alimentando também com 700mA uns 390 lumens.  :Pracima: 

Não tenho maneira de testar e comprovar na realidade, são valores baseados somente nos PDF dos fabricantes como podem ver, mas aqui fica a ideia.  :Olá: 


EDIT: Sorry... o valor especificado de 139 lumens para os CREE é um valor mínimo sendo o máximo de 148 lumens como podem ver no PDF oficial dos GROUP/BIN para o R5 aqui: http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXP_B&L.pdf , logo o valor máximo a 700mA seria quase de 296 lumens.

----------


## Luis Santos

Uma pergunta de leigo ,usando leds violeta(em conjunto com os leds brancos e azuis) não se conseguiria eliminar as actinicas que alguns membros usam para completar o espectro dos leds?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Luis é possível, mas acho que teríamos de analisar um gráfico de espectro de uma dessas lâmpadas T5 e ver que comprimentos de onda conseguimos arranjar em leds que complementando os Royal Blue consiga ser +/- igual, agora a minha duvida é se isso só servira para os nossos olhos pois em termos de utilização por parte dos corais principalmente se é ou não indiferente ter ou não esses espectros adicionais.

Eu confesso que no meu gosto pessoal até hoje não vi nenhuma lâmpada T5 actinica que possa dizer gosto da cor que isto dá ao aquário pois a combinação que tenho de leds brancos (10000K) e azuis (450nm-460nm) da-me a cor natural que gosto de ver no meu aquário e não um ar um pouco artificial que vejo as vezes noutros com essas lâmpadas, mas claro são gostos e opiniões e nada se pode dizer; é assim porque é assim; que tem de ser e só assim funciona bem, se me entendem...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Luis é possível, mas acho que teríamos de analisar um gráfico de espectro de uma dessas lâmpadas T5 e ver que comprimentos de onda conseguimos arranjar em leds que complementando os Royal Blue consiga ser +/- igual, agora a minha duvida é se isso só servira para os nossos olhos pois em termos de utilização por parte dos corais principalmente se é ou não indiferente ter ou não esses espectros adicionais.
> 
> Eu confesso que no meu gosto pessoal até hoje não vi nenhuma lâmpada T5 actinica que possa dizer gosto da cor que isto dá ao aquário pois a combinação que tenho de leds brancos (10000K) e azuis (450nm-460nm) da-me a cor natural que gosto de ver no meu aquário e não um ar um pouco artificial que vejo as vezes noutros com essas lâmpadas, mas claro são gostos e opiniões e nada se pode dizer; é assim porque é assim; que tem de ser e só assim funciona bem, se me entendem...


Obrigado pela explicação Baltasar :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Uma pergunta de leigo ,usando leds violeta(em conjunto com os leds brancos e azuis) não se conseguiria eliminar as actinicas que alguns membros usam para completar o espectro dos leds?


As actinicas que uso não são verdadeiras actinicas (as tais true actinicas)
tem carradas de cyan, azul e mesmo laranja...

é a tal actinica normal...porque para achares as superactinicas é meio complicado no mercado nacional. Sei quem vende no entanto...

o que falta nas cores dos meus leds, parece ser o cyan...
isto tinha um buraco no espectro na zona do cyan...
curiosidade ou não isto melhorou...subjectivamente nas cores, e no resto, mas claro pode ter sido coincidência, por ter melhores parâmetros quimicos.

No entanto estas actinicas também mandam algum espectro abaixo dos 460 nm, mas parece ser pouco...os picos é no azul, no cyan, e no laranja...

----------


## António Vitor

> Aproveitando já que se fala em CREE, retirado do PDF oficial para a versão XP-G aqui: http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXP-G.pdf
> 
> aqui fica a tabela que especifica que este led alimentado a 350mA pode produzir máximo 139 lumens (no caso do BIN/GROUP R5):
> 
> 
> 
> Ora então permite-nos calcular +/- através desde outro gráfico também especificado no mesmo PDF que para uma alimentação a 700mA podemos ter quase o dobro de lumens, pois fica um pouco abaixo dos 200%.
> 
> Marquei um X a vermelho no ponto de intersecção:
> ...


pois ganhas 120 lumens mas com o dobro do consumo...a diferença para os leds que usas não é muita mas existe...
tens mais potência em cada led, mas se aumentares o número dos leds compensa, não tenho o efeito spotlight, desde que tirei as lentes...

muitos leds com menos potência e tens uma redução do tal efeito spotlight...

Agora os leds Cree são carotes...bastante mesmo.
Os lumileds aguentam também com mais potência que os Cree, os da seul também similares em termos de performance também...

mas os leds que usas podem mesmo ser superiores a nivel fotossintetico...luz fotossintetica por cada watt...

lumens querem dizer muito pouco...é apenas uma medida subjectiva da percepção da luz que o olho humano tem.
por isso um led verde dá mais lumens que um azul...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Se não quiserem ter em conta a eficiência, existe os leds da bridgelux, estes já chegam aos 100W, em que um só led emite 7000lm. Uma HQI 150W emite 12000lm, mas claro, omnidirecionais...

Alias, as maxspect, usam leds destes nas suas calhas.

Isto agora são opções.

Eficiência = cree xp-g
lumens por cm2 = bridgelux

 :Smile: 

Abraço

Site: http://bridgelux.com/products/ledarray.html

PS: António, eu sei que tou em divida contigo!!  :Big Grin:  ando com o aparelho na mota, mas não tem dado mesmo, sorry

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Claro pessoal a questão de uma boa calha LED está no seu calculo/construção usando estes ou CREE ou outros desde que tenham bons parâmetros dentro do que se pretende e possa ser considerado de bom para cima em termos de consumo.

Como dizes Vitor, um calculo que nunca fiz é se sai mais barato a aquisição de muitos mais leds com menos lumens/potencia de forma a se conseguir o equivalente, isto não falando no trabalha que da colocar o dobro dos leds e outras despesas a nível de DRIVERS, mais suportes/lentes caso se queira usar, etc.

Será que compensa a pequena diferença em consumo energético no caso dos meus Prolight, claro ao fim de muito tempo mesmo até a curva tingir o "break even" já está pago, mas será muito tempo mesmo neste caso e nada como comparar iluminação led versus iluminação convencional.

No meio disto tudo o que me alegra mais ainda é que todos nos temos as nossas calhas LED e estamos a gostar e tirar bom proveito delas e serve como exemplo par a malta mais céptica e descrentes nesta tecnologia começar a ver bons resultados ehehhe...  :Palmas:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Peço desculpa, estava enganado e induzi em erro.

Ao que parece os de 100W não são da bridgelux, ando a ver se descubro a marca. As minhas desculpas.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Encontrado:

High Power 15W, 30W Light Bar Module & 50W, 100W LED Module - Huey Jann Electronics Industry Co., Ltd.

mas não divulgam detalhes...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu não percebo nada disto de iluminação, mas tenho ideia que uma coisa muito importante e que tem sido ao longo dos tempos negligenciada à medida que as diversas fontes de luz evoluem, é a exposição solar ao longo do dia.

O que se pretende na iluminação de um aquário?
Que seja o mais parecido com o sol possível. Ponto Final!

Em termos de características de luz, e olhando apenas e isoladamente para o se espectro, temos várias hipóteses, umas melhores (HQI, LEDS e Plasma) que outras (o resto), mas olhando para um dia inteiro de sol, vemos que a intensidade, a temperatura de cor, e todas as características da luz variam ao longo do dia e acho que é este aspecto que tem sido um pouco negligenciado.

A luz durante um dia é muito diferente e apenas por volta do 1/2 dia é que o sol tem a intensidade máxima! O que nós temos nos nossos aquários é que por 6/7/8 horas temos sempre a mesma intensidade. Máxima ainda por cima!

Se conseguíssemos ter uma luz artificial igual ao sol, iríamos sujeitar o aquário a 7 horas daquelas luz quando não é isso que acontece no habitat natural. (Neste artigo podem ver que existe sim o conceito de "luz a mais" e como isso é prejudicial a alguns habitantes)

Eu acho que este aspecto é muito importante e julgo ser aqui que os leds têm um papel importante porque são por ventura a luz onde é mais fácil controlar a intensidade luminosa, vulgo dimming!

Se calhar andamos todos a tentar arranjar uma luz artificial igual ao sol, e esquecemo-nos depois de a usar da melhor forma!

É um pensamento que deixo aqui à discussão: *Exposição Solar*, para lá de PAR's, comprimentos de onda, temperaturas de cor, lumens e afins...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Portanto não olhando a consumos (watts) no meu caso prefiro o Prolight pois num mesmo ponto (1 só led) consigo alimentando também com 700mA uns 390 lumens.


Boas,

Pois... mas o pessoal gosta de leds também pela poupança no consumo, que pode chegar aos 50%... se o consumo for igual às T5 ou HQI, perde-se grande parte do interesse...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto, a questão do consumo é pertinente e muito importante, mas neste caso pratico não é uma diferença significante e mesmo essas diferenças é utilizada em mais lumens devido a maior potencia que os Prolight conseguem ligeiramente dar.

Ora vejamos um exemplo prático, no caso dos Prolight que uso estou a alimentar cada led com 6V@700mA, logo usando a lei de Ohm chegamos ao valor de potencia de 4.2W para fornecer abaixo dos 390 lumens pois não estão a trabalhar no seu máximo que seria 7V.

Calculo: V x I = P, 6 x 0.7 = 4.2 W

No caso dos CREE e usando os dados do seu PDF seriam alimentados a 3.2v@700mA o que daria 2.24W para algo perto dos 296 lumens como visto +/- pelo gráfico lumens versus amperagem fornecida.

Calculo: V x I = P, 3.2 x 0.7 = 2.24 W

ou alimentando a 3.3V@1000mA também de acordo com o PDF teríamos 3.3W para um valor aproximado de 370 lumens.

Calculo: V x I = P, 3.3 x 1 = 3.3W

Sendo assim a pequena diferenças (0.9W) de potencia gasta pelos Prolight esta nos poucos mais lumens que dão, claro que se prova e vê aqui facilmente que os CREE são mais eficientes na relação Watt/Lumen.

Tudo isto falando em valores hipotéticos pois existem sempre outros pequenos factures que fazem ligeiras oscilações nestes cálculos, tipo a resistência que os circuitos possam ter, alterações em função da temperatura não só dos próprios leds mas exterior, etc.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os Cree XP-G têm a eficiência máxima quando alimentados a 350mA... a 700mA é a corrente típica mais usada... a 1000mA já não são tão eficientes, portanto, considerando a utilização com os 700mA, a diferença no consumo é de "apenas" 4.2 - 2.24 = 1.96 W, ou seja, próxima dos 50%  :P

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim correcto Artur, mas para esse consumo muitos menos lumens de iluminação e se pensares em ter os mesmo lumens que outro led ou usando CREE tens de ter mais leds logo multiplicas o consumo a mesma.

Ou seja o que quero dizer é que no final independente de X numero de leds desta ou daquela marca, se queremos ter Y lumens temos sempre potencia (gastos) dos mesmo watts +/-.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Eu não percebo nada disto de iluminação, mas tenho ideia que uma coisa muito importante e que tem sido ao longo dos tempos negligenciada à medida que as diversas fontes de luz evoluem, é a exposição solar ao longo do dia.
> 
> O que se pretende na iluminação de um aquário?
> Que seja o mais parecido com o sol possível. Ponto Final!
> 
> Em termos de características de luz, e olhando apenas e isoladamente para o se espectro, temos várias hipóteses, umas melhores (HQI, LEDS e Plasma) que outras (o resto), mas olhando para um dia inteiro de sol, vemos que a intensidade, a temperatura de cor, e todas as características da luz variam ao longo do dia e acho que é este aspecto que tem sido um pouco negligenciado.
> 
> A luz durante um dia é muito diferente e apenas por volta do 1/2 dia é que o sol tem a intensidade máxima! O que nós temos nos nossos aquários é que por 6/7/8 horas temos sempre a mesma intensidade. Máxima ainda por cima!
> 
> ...



Esta é sem duvida uma das questões mais importantes. Daí já se ter falado nisto noutro topico. Além de que, mais do que poupar com a tecnologia, pode-se poupar ainda mais se se fizer um correcto uso do ciclo do sol.

O link que colocas esclarece uma coisa importante, a pouca profundidade dos nossos aquarios tem muito pouca influência no espectro da luz emitida, o que leva a pensar que tvz não seja mesmo descabido pensar em variar a temperatura de cor da luz durante o seu ciclo para compensar o que acontece naturalmente com a alteração do angulo de incidência da luz na agua no habitat natural.

Enfim, isto é mt complexo, e infelizmente não somos ricos para experimentar de tudo e tirar conclusões... :S

----------


## António Vitor

com o meu arduino isso seria tremendamente simples ...
era mais umas linhas de código...

agora o problema é a falta de iluminação...

acho que mesmo á sombra do sol (ou a muitos metros de profundidade) temos mais lumens por cm² do que poderemos oferecer mesmo com a melhor tecnologia luz a 3w por litro...

daí estar a tentar imitar o sol, teremos de aumentar também a iluminação...para que chegue para os nossos corais...

se eu tivesse o dobro da potência dos meus leds, talvez fosse pertinente, mas no equador, a diferença entre o espectro a diferentes horas não é muito grande...

e se como sabemos que a água a boas profundidade filtra os tons mais vermelhos, a única coisa que chega lá abaixo é menos intensidade...a diferentes horas e a diferença no equador é menor...julgo eu...

agora para um plantado...
 :Wink: 
faz sentido...

Estou quase a oferecer á minha filha um plantado com leds ..
cofcof...
oferecer á minha filha ...
 :Wink: 

pode ser um bom retorno...

----------

